# La Montalcini scambiata per la Montessori sulle mille lire



## admin (4 Gennaio 2013)

In tanti, in questi giorni, sui social network (e non solo) hanno salutato la *Montalcini* come "La signora che era ritratta sulle vecchie *banconote da 1000 lire*". Gaffe clamorosa, forse causata dai capelli e dall'acconciatura. Sulle vecchie banconote era raffigurata *Maria Montessori* (che è morta nel lontano 1952) e non Rita Levi Montalcini.

Ecco la foto delle mille lire


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Mado'!


----------



## Butcher (4 Gennaio 2013)

Che popolo di capre!


----------



## Francy (4 Gennaio 2013)

Bastava leggere a fianco...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## James Watson (4 Gennaio 2013)

Gesù, pietà!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Gesù, pietà!


----------



## Blu71 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Niente di cui meravigliarsi. Il livello è questo.


----------



## Brain84 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ci meritiamo tutti gli insulti del mondo. Siamo troppo tardoni dai


----------



## juventino (5 Gennaio 2013)

Poi ci si stupisce dell'ignoranza che regna sovrana nel nostro paese.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Lo sapevo persino io. LOL


----------



## smallball (5 Gennaio 2013)

Purtroppo l'ignoranza e' molto molto diffusa


----------

